# TiVo stream - not working



## mserabian (Sep 24, 2003)

Hey all

Just got anew TiVo stream, and am trying to set it up with my premiere xl4...

I have my TiVo connected to a hub, and from the hub to my fils router.

I have my stream connected to my router per the directions.

I keep getting an error when trying to stream. " error streaming the recording"

Also tried to download, and it just sits there doing nothing.

Talked to TiVo tech support and they tell me the TiVo and the stream must BOTH be DIRECTLY connected to the router or it will not work! Who the heck has their router in their living room? This seems to make the stream quite useless to me.

Anyone out there have a way around this? I bought the stream from best buy a couple weeks ago so now I can't bring it back! Argh!!

Any help appreciated

Thanks

Mal


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Are you really using a hub and not a switch? Those things are terrible and can cause all sorts of network slowdowns. You can get a switch from Amazon for $10 so if you're really using a hub I highly recommend you upgrade. 

That being said they're wrong about the TiVo needing to be connected directly to the router. You can go through switches if you want. However the connection between the TiVo and the router needs to be hard wired. You can't use wifi. Is the connection between your TiVo, router and Stream all wired?


----------



## mserabian (Sep 24, 2003)

Oops, yes it's a switch and not a hub.

And yes, it's all hard wired. 

Tivo Premiere 4XL - Ethernet cable from TiVo to Netgear switch. Ethernet from Netgear switch to FIOS Router.

Tivo Stream - Ethernet cable from stream to FIOS Router.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

mal


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

lol I feel like I'm writing this for like every problem, but:

have you rebooted All of the equipment involved... XL4, stream, switch, router, Ipad?

Do you have the newest software on the XL4? (20.3.7)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yep reboot everything


----------



## thalidar (Mar 6, 2013)

I received a Stream today and had the same problem. When I called, they told me I was running the old 19.0 version on the Stream but the latest OS on the TiVo box (20.3.7), so they set it to update to the most recent version (19.1.3) on the Stream. I forced a service call through the app and reset the Stream through the app and then everything worked great when it was all said and done.


----------

